# Belknap Bluegrass tandem



## dewey635 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to any sort of forum, so please forgive my ignorance. My grandpa gave me his old Belknap Bluegrass tandem bicycle the other day, and it comes with some great memories of my childhood. I dont think its all that old or rare, but would like to find out  a little history on it before I tear it down and restore it. All I can find for numbers on it are by the rear wheel stamped in the swing arm. 7H9_1490. Any help on the year or anything would be much appreciated. I'll upload some pics in the next few days if that will help. 
Thanks.


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 11, 2017)

@buck hughes sold me a single seater Bluegrass, I bet the tandem version is ultra rare! Is it based on the cantilever frame design?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewey635 (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's a few pics not sure if they help.


----------



## dewey635 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm 38, that's my grandpa in the background. He is the most amazing, hard working 95 year old on the planet!!!


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 11, 2017)

If that's the current condition all it really needs is cleaned up and tuned, it's only original once embrace the crust! Nice ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 11, 2017)

You will need to phase the cranks and it should have some heavy duty spokes and a Bendix Tandem rear coaster brake (stamped on the brake arm).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2017)

In rust we trust.I would clean and wax it ,put good tires and go for a ride with gramps.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 12, 2017)

I believe that is a Huffy built bike or at least I have had a 2 Huffy tandems built with the same frame.  Mine were 1960s bikes and one was a coaster and the other a Bendix kick back the said Tandem on the brake arm along with Bendix.  Roger


----------



## dewey635 (Oct 12, 2017)

It does have bendix brakes on it. I was guessing it to be mid 70's, but haven't been able to track down to much info on it. It would be cool to know how old it really is, but I'm still looking forward to shining it up and takin it on a pub crawl.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 12, 2017)

dewey635 said:


> It does have bendix brakes on it. I was guessing it to be mid 70's, but haven't been able to track down to much info on it. It would be cool to know how old it really is, but I'm still looking forward to shining it up and takin it on a pub crawl.




1967 model.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 13, 2017)

its a true classic!


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 29, 2017)

I found a proper maintenance apron for the cleanup of the Bluegrass!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning (Nov 3, 2017)

I should have said this before when I talked about the 2 Huffys I had.  I have had a lot of different tandem bikes and these were the worst riding of the group.  The frames with the little tubing are very flexible so they if you are in the Stroker position you can see the Captains side of the bike move from side to side as you pedal from frame flex.  They are OK for a short Sunday afternoon ride but never more than that.  Cornering is less than precise movements of the Stoker makes cornering even worse.  Roger


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 3, 2017)

rhenning said:


> I should have said this before when I talked about the 2 Huffys I had.  I have had a lot of different tandem bikes and these were the worst riding of the group.  The frames with the little tubing are very flexible so they if you are in the Stroker position you can see the Captains side of the bike move from side to side as you pedal from frame flex.  They are OK for a short Sunday afternoon tide but never more than that.  Cornering is less than precise movements of the Stoker make cornering even worse.  Roger




THANK YOU! Finally have a valid reason to skip leg day at the gym!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jody22baker (Sep 5, 2018)

rhenning said:


> I should have said this before when I talked about the 2 Huffys I had.  I have had a lot of different tandem bikes and these were the worst riding of the group.  The frames with the little tubing are very flexible so they if you are in the Stroker position you can see the Captains side of the bike move from side to side as you pedal from frame flex.  They are OK for a short Sunday afternoon ride but never more than that.  Cornering is less than precise movements of the Stoker makes cornering even worse.  Roger



Any idea what I have?


----------



## Jody22baker (Sep 5, 2018)

Jody22baker said:


> Any idea what I have?
> 
> View attachment 864478
> 
> View attachment 864479



Also has this number.  Both hard to make out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jody22baker said:


> Also has this number.  Both hard to make out.
> 
> View attachment 864481



You would be better off starting your own thread in the middle weight section of the forum to get help. V/r Shawn


----------

